
Input Mono – A Typeface for Code, from Font Bureau - netgusto
http://input.fontbureau.com/preview/?size=20&language=python&theme=base16-dark&family=InputMono&width=300&weight=300&line-height=1.2&a=0&g=0&i=serif&l=serif&zero=slash&asterisk=height&braces=straight&preset=default&customize=please
======
Ezku
As a long-time Input Mono user, I have to say I've found it to be an extremely
well designed typeface for my programming needs. It does not call attention to
itself, but does its job of beautifully nonetheless. After a short acclimation
period it simply faded into the background. There was never a time that I was
disappointed in its rendering on mac, on either retina or regular displays.
Would definitely recommend you give Input Mono a try.

------
crousto
This font is beautiful and has really nice options.

But it lets me with a bitter feeling: as a potential user, I won't even
consider using it because non-ASCII latin letters are not treated first-class:
it's nice that the letter `i` has all these form variants, but they're not
applied as soon as a diacritic comes into play (`ï`, `î`, etc.).

The same letter with and without a diacritic (eg. `e` and `é`) don't even look
the same, letting the user with the feeling that this potential need has not
even been considered.

EDIT: According to
[http://input.fontbureau.com/info/](http://input.fontbureau.com/info/) maybe
I'm missing something and my criticism only applies to the online demo.

~~~
netgusto
> only applies to the online demo

Probably so; I never had this problem in code editors with this font so far
(Atom, Sublime and vim in iterm2)

------
W0lf
I'm using Operator Mono as my programming font for over a year now and never
looked back. For me it's the most beautiful looking font (at least on
Linux/Mac). I've tried it once on Windows but the hinting was somehow broken.
Im also using the italic monospaced version for code comments and never saw
anything similar in any other font . Unfortunately it's not very cheap though

[https://www.typography.com/fonts/operator/styles/](https://www.typography.com/fonts/operator/styles/)

~~~
colemickens
I liked the appearance, but it felt "wrong" to write OSS code using a closed
source font. I understand that many will disagree and I'm fine with paying for
such things. If nothing else, it meant it would be a special snowflake I'd
have to install on my system instead of adding it to the list of packages I
just install everywhere.

------
jenhsun
After I tried so many coder friendly fonts (nerd fonts and others). I only use
patched font from [https://github.com/gabrielelana/awesome-terminal-
fonts/tree/...](https://github.com/gabrielelana/awesome-terminal-
fonts/tree/patching-strategy) because it's the only fonts that can do oh-my-
git style [https://github.com/arialdomartini/oh-my-
git](https://github.com/arialdomartini/oh-my-git)

If you need other code fonts except using oh-my-git, you can take a look at
nerd fonts [https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-
fonts](https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts)

~~~
hashhar
You'll be so amazed when you discover FontConfig fallback. You can tell
freetype to use certain fonts as fallbacks if the font you are using doesn't
provide a certain glyph.

[1]: [https://github.com/gabrielelana/awesome-terminal-
fonts/blob/...](https://github.com/gabrielelana/awesome-terminal-
fonts/blob/master/config/10-symbols.conf)

[2]:
[https://gist.github.com/hashhar/357e6a8a90663eb4d8c1778b8f3f...](https://gist.github.com/hashhar/357e6a8a90663eb4d8c1778b8f3fb03b)

~~~
jenhsun
Awesome indeed. But oh-my-git is shipped with 3 themes only. So I just stick
with their themes. Other methods are way too complicate to fix font issues.
All I want is just a font that can be imported into font book or fontforge and
let my iTerm2/Terminal to use. That's all.

------
myfonj
Another nice configurable monospace font is Monoid [0]. It has optional
"Programming" ligatures support Like Fira Code. Seems it was Quite overlooked
here [1].

[0] [https://larsenwork.com/monoid/](https://larsenwork.com/monoid/) [1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=monoid%20font&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=monoid%20font&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
watt
Wow, these guys get it. Customize the "il1" just the way you like it, preview
with themes (colors), customize up the width, height and weight just the way
that looks perfect on your screen.

~~~
Quanttek
Short question: What do the 'i' and 'l's leftmost options do?

~~~
hellauer
It will pick the first letter for the sans font and the second one for the
mono font

------
JoshuaRedmond
I use the non-monospace Input Sans for my IDEs and personally absolutely love
it. It's not really an issue for me that I'm losing out on vertical alignment,
but there really is something to be said for being able to read code more like
a sentence with recognizable word shapes.

------
peter-m80
I love "Deja Vu Sans Mono". Free, simple, clean, beautiful.

------
tzury
No matter how many times I tried new fonts, I've always got back to the
basics, the old and simple ones that I was using in the first place, till I
started using Roboto Mono [1]. This is a free and great font for terminal and
editors. I am using it for years now.

[1]
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Roboto+Mono](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Roboto+Mono)

------
gkya
Converted. Particularly I chose the round a, the goggly g, the curvier {, the
i with serifs on the both sides at the bottom, and the ell with the bottom
curve. I really like that the miniscules are higher than the bottom half of
the line, makes it more readable with smaller font sizes and from a good
distance.

One thing is though, use images on your font demo pages, instead of using
styled text with that fonts: some users (e.g. me) disable web pages setting
fonts. I had to go and revert that setting temporarily to see what this one
was like.

------
nloa
I can really recommend Hack:
[http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/](http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/)

------
satysin
What I love about Input Mono is the customisation options for download. So
nice to be able to live preview and pick all the options I want. Very cool.

------
bartvk
Currently I'm using Anka Coder Condensed:
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/anka-coder-
fonts/downloads](https://code.google.com/archive/p/anka-coder-fonts/downloads)

I've tried to get a similar number of lines/length of lines on screen with
this font, but wasn't able to.

------
williamdclt
The configuration is very, very, very cool. The only downside I see is that
the weight steps are a bit too spaced... the 2nd position is not bold enought,
the 3rd is too much. But I suppose you can't satisfy everyone ! I've been very
happy with Source Code Pro semibold anyway :)

------
noir_lord
Beautiful but appears to lack programming glyphs, These days I can't live
without them, my favourites depending on context are Fira Code and Pragmata
Pro.

What I'd really love is the Bloomberg font with glyphs, I've even started
looking at how to add them!

I had to jump through some hoops to get that though.

~~~
juiyout
Are you talking about ligatures?

------
mark-r
The earliest devices I used had a narrower Zero than Oh, so I'm a bit
disappointed that this font goes the other way around. I've always thought the
slashed zero was ugly, and the dotted zero even uglier. Other than that I
really like it.

~~~
andrewshadura
You can configure the font to not use the slashed zero.

------
x0
I find this hard to read personally, but I'm always glad people are producing
type. And the choices with l and i etc, that thing is such a fantastic idea.
Will implement something similar when I finally get around to making a
typeface.

------
LoSboccacc
The font is nice but I find the letter spacing both too condensed and
irregular, i.e. or operator || has no kerning even when not monospaced

------
thetic
I used Input Mono for quite a while, but the '8' and 'B' characters are too
easy to confuse.

------
cusx
I wonder if it's possible to add ligatures to this font. It's almost perfect
for me.

------
RikNieu
I like this one more than the Iosevka one.

------
andrewclunn
So many of these fonts can't tell if they want to be a web font for use in a
site or a locally installed font for personal use. By going all in on the
personal use side, this one gets it right. I'm not even concerned about
licensing because I'm just using a customized font for coding in my own editor
of choice. Nice job.

